#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Download unlimited stuff from Rapidshare without a premium account - 100% Working

## rachitoza

LONG TIME SOLUTION TO DOWNLOAD UNLIMITED STUFF FROM RAPIDSHARE

(100% Working & 100% Free)

Hello Friends,

Everyday we search for RS premium account here and there to download without pause from rapidshare. And when we get one it works for few minutes and then its gone. We start searching again and this goes on.....Well to be honest with you I had been doing same thing since last few weeks but it didnt work. Finally after doing a lot of research on internet I got a software which is available free of cost and which can also download without a pause from rapidshare. Its known as xB Browser which is similar to Firefox as far as the Interface is concerned but allows you to hide ur ip everytime you start the browser. Thats what all we want and RS too. I used it along with another free rapid downloader by Vity and the combination worked for me. I am downloading files simultaneously one after one. I am posting here the links of this two software. The installations is as sample as another software.

Proof (100% Working and Tested by me):

1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Steps to download simultaneously

1. First start the xB browser and copy ur rapidshare link in it and start downloading the file u want.
2. Next start the free rapid downloader and copy/paste ur rs link in it and start downloading the file u want.

Remember first start downloading on xB Browser and then on free rapid downloader otherwise the trick wont work.

Download Links:
1. xB Browser - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


2. Vity free rapid downloader - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If you have any problem please free to quote it here and I will be there to sort it out for you.

Enjoy RS unlimited downloading without RS premium account and download as much as you want. 

It is great if you have huge stuff to download from RS.

Thanks and do post any query u have over hereSee More: Download unlimited stuff from Rapidshare without a premium account - 100% Working

----------


## reservoirengineer

rachitoza

Thanks for your tips but your Vity free rapid downloader link is already dead

----------


## rachitoza

> rachitoza
> 
> Thanks for your tips but your Vity free rapid downloader link is already dead



Sorry for the inconvinience i fixed it. Thanks a lot for reminding.....

----------


## baghfay

please could upload them in megaupload or another site becouse i have probleme in downloaing with rapidesare and 4shared
thanks in advance

----------


## sonwalYogesh

I Wanted to know the xerox bank account no????? please provide it so that i can install it..

----------


## rachitoza

> I Wanted to know the xerox bank account no????? please provide it so that i can install it..



use tor instead of that during installation and you are done :Smile:

----------


## synfuel

Thanks for the share

----------


## sonwalYogesh

Thanks for it.........

----------


## br1x

this link (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) is dead
restore it
thamks

----------


## rachitoza

> this link (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) is dead
> restore it
> thamks



its working

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dhproeng

Hi, i downloaded XB Browser but when i click it there comes written that connecting to torr and after some time it gets closed. Plz. upload xb browser again. may be it will work good.

Thanks

----------


## rachitoza

> Hi, i downloaded XB Browser but when i click it there comes written that connecting to torr and after some time it gets closed. Plz. upload xb browser again. may be it will work good.
> 
> Thanks



Check ur firewall settings

----------


## brahmhos

thank you so much friend

See More: Download unlimited stuff from Rapidshare without a premium account - 100% Working

----------


## brahmhos

thanx

----------


## aliali

Thanks

----------


## brahmhos

the rs link when copied onto xb browser says that the java script needs to be enabled and doesn't work. I tried with addons from Mozilla into the xb browser, but the problem still persists. any help please
thanks

----------


## rachitoza

> the rs link when copied onto xb browser says that the java script needs to be enabled and doesn't work. I tried with addons from Mozilla into the xb browser, but the problem still persists. any help please
> thanks



just remove the addon no script and it will be fine

----------


## brahmhos

thanks for the input. works fine.

----------


## rachitoza

> thanks for the input. works fine.



Its my duty bro

----------


## dhproeng

Hi, thanks for your short reply, i turned off my firewall setting but still i am facing same problem. Pls. help me in this regard.
Thnx

----------


## rachitoza

> Hi, thanks for your short reply, i turned off my firewall setting but still i am facing same problem. Pls. help me in this regard.
> Thnx



Actually bro It might be possible that your ISP does not allow u to get connect to torr network which XbBrowser uses and so the things r not working for u.

Anyways I will keep ur problem on high priority and try to solve it as soon as possible :Smile:

----------


## brahmhos

dear, now I have a new issue. After uninstalling the 'no script' plugin from xB browser, it displays the rs link properly. But the hitch is after the waiting time is over and if you click the download icon, it says 'Your IP address is already downloading a file' please wait or buy a premium account. Even after disconnecting the line, the same problem repeats with xB browser. It is next to impossible to download at the first instance. I just experimented with 'vity' downloader with the xB in the background displaying 'already downloading...'. The vity downloader started and downloaded, but the for the next file in que it just says to wait for 15 minutes.  Any helpful hints to tweak xB to comeover this problem?
thanks brother

----------


## rachitoza

> dear, now I have a new issue. After uninstalling the 'no script' plugin from xB browser, it displays the rs link properly. But the hitch is after the waiting time is over and if you click the download icon, it says 'Your IP address is already downloading a file' please wait or buy a premium account. Even after disconnecting the line, the same problem repeats with xB browser. It is next to impossible to download at the first instance. I just experimented with 'vity' downloader with the xB in the background displaying 'already downloading...'. The vity downloader started and downloaded, but the for the next file in que it just says to wait for 15 minutes.  Any helpful hints to tweak xB to comeover this problem?
> thanks brother



Bro I am so sorry to say but it works fine for me. This is what I do.

I lived in India. Normally the ip assigned by xb is of Europe or USA. So what I do is when it is nightime over there I download the things.

The thing is that normally in Germany and USA people r using RS 24 hrs. So it might be possible that the IP assigned to you is already downloading something. And since most of them uses premium account unlike us it is very difficult to get free ip during peak hours.

Many of you have this problem so I am finding out an alternative to this. 

And as far vity is concerned it will use free account only. 

It works for me

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## brahmhos

Yes. xB identifies itself with an EU IP address. That is the issue. Until we find a solution to come over this problem, your efforts will remain of limited help. Any how, thanks for your efforts and contribution. Please do let me know if you succeed.
With best wishes and regards
brahmhos

----------


## rachitoza

> Yes. xB identifies itself with an EU IP address. That is the issue. Until we find a solution to come over this problem, your efforts will remain of limited help. Any how, thanks for your efforts and contribution. Please do let me know if you succeed.
> With best wishes and regards
> brahmhos



Definitely bro If i came across any new trick i will definitely share it will all of u for sure. But dont loose heart after 2 to 3 attempts it will work i m damm sure.

ThanksSee More: Download unlimited stuff from Rapidshare without a premium account - 100% Working

----------


## onimikh

Thank you. Worked fine for me

----------


## devan

Thanks for the share

----------


## mkhurram79

Good work

----------


## somucdm

Thanks a lot

----------


## vivek68

vity.zip could not be dowloaded . it gives message that You have reached the download limit for free-user.

Kindly upload or suggest solution here ot to my emal vivek.68@gmail.com
thanx

----------


## srinivas.mh

what is the xb browser installation sr number..

----------


## vivek68

2.0.0.20c  xB VPN: 2.1.0.9d

pl pick up relevant character. it was in the file name desription



vivek.68@gmail.com

----------


## doidis

thanx a lot

----------


## ishaksaban

my office use proxy server this xb software wouldnt work.

----------


## jvillarro

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## synfuel

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I like to view and or try.

thanks.

syn

----------


## f81aa

jvillarro, thanks

See More: Download unlimited stuff from Rapidshare without a premium account - 100% Working

----------


## hznraja

Thanks Brother

----------


## Budiana

Thank you very much

----------


## inconel

Hi All,

I am following another technique during downloading from rapidshare.Just switch off the modem and wait 10-15 seconds after downloading one file from rapidshare.Then switch on the modem and start downloading another file from rapidshare.It really working for me.

Cheers.

Inconel

----------

